

Printing 1 to 1000 without loop or conditionals - atsiddiqui
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4568645/printing-1-to-1000-without-loop-or-conditionals?newsletter=1&nlcode=9810|d230

======
byoung2
Looks like most of the responses assume integers. It would be impossible to
print all real numbers, so printf("numbers from 1 to 1000"); looks like the
best answer to me

